# Sengende Hitze - Vögel werden gegrillt



## Tanny (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo allerseits, 
im Süden Deutschlands springen reihenweise Nestlinge wegen der Hitze aus den Nestern. 
Bitte helft wo ihr könnt: 
https://www.wildvogel-rettung.de/wildvogelhilfe-aktuelles/
letzter Eintrag


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juni 2017)

hallo Kirstin,
ich habe es in diversen Foren geteilt, hoffe den kleinen Piepern wird dann auch adäquat geholfen....
habe heute junge Schwalben fotografiert in einem Pferdestall, Fotos gibt es morgen.....
waren die niedlich... mit ihren weit aufgerissenen Schnäbeln, wenn Mama angeflogen kam


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juni 2017)

Hei, gestern saß Kohlmeisenmama mit weit aufgerissenem Schnabel neben dem Nistkasten.
Hab gleich noch einen Großen Topfuntersetzer in der Nähe im Schatten aufgestellt..
Das sind jetzt 3 Tränken und der Teich. Hoffe das hilft etwas. Wenigstens die Nistkästen sind so aufgehängt, das sie jeweils in Ostrichtung beschattet in den Bäumen hängen. Mittags haben die Jungmeisen den Nistkasten verlassen. Saßen mit Mama im Baum nebenan und waren voll flugfähig...

Auf selbst gebaute Nester hab ich keinen Einfluss, aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sind die schon mind. 3 Wochen nichtmehr besetzt.

(Edit: Der Rest dieses Beitrages hat ein eigenes Thema bekommen)

Vg Monika


----------

